# Maersk Line Containership Spends Afternoon Aground Off Port Santos, Brazil



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

December 8, 2015 by Alex Bering 
The Marersk Siagon, a 332-meter containership flying under the Liberian flag, ran aground at the Port of Santos access channel in Brazil during her departure Monday, December 7th.The Maersk Line ship was bound for Port Elizabeth, South Africa. The vessel was refloated later Monday night and had to be towed to an nearby anchorage. It is currently safely anchored awaiting inspections to assess possible damage before continuing to its destination.
No injuries were reported and there is no evidence of environmental pollution. The Port Authority has initiated an investigation to ascertain the cause of the incident and those responsible.


----------



## Steve Hogg (Sep 22, 2014)

*Maersk line container ship aground*

First thing that struck me was never having seen any of their vessels with such tired looking paintwork,maybe I was lucky.


----------



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

*Condition of hull's*

With freight rates to far east at rock bottom ( last week 295$ per TEU ) don't think there is much hope od a dry dock and repaint.


----------



## Ian Brown (Jun 25, 2008)

When I was Master with Maersk (IOM) in the 80s, if the topsides paint work wasn't in good shape you could expect a negative comment from Head Office visitors. When we had a charter that took us past the home of MM Moller at Elsinore it was impressed on you to ensure at least that side of the vessel was immaculate.
To me scruffy topsides equates to scruffy attitudes from those responsible.


----------



## BlueScouse (Nov 7, 2010)

Not a real Maersk ship, though, is it?
Look at the photo and you can see the Blue Star flag painted on the front of the
accommodation.


----------



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

*Blue Star oe not*

Be mindful that Blue Star were bought by PO Nedlloyd in late 90's who in turn purchased by Maersk in early 2000's


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

What a waste of time, aground outside Santos with the fun to be had ashore in Santos.


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

Geoff Gower said:


> With freight rates to far east at rock bottom ( last week 295$ per TEU ) don't think there is much hope od a dry dock and repaint.


We'e paying $200/40' from Santos to Shanghai at present, 10 times cheaper than 10 years ago. I think we're near the lows now, probably $500-600 is fair value.


----------

